# QLD Palmy - ON! - UPDATE for the tally



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done Rod... nice fish! and big cheesy grin!

Jimbo


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Crazy stuff Rodpac you are becoming legend.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Kaboom the bomb has dropped, fun times with the rodpac, Ant and the lads!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Good stuff Rod. Great to see the fish arrive. Wonder what the kayak\boat count is out there this morning. :lol:


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

From a Victorian perspective...where we are currently plagued by undersize pinky snapper and flathead.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Great video Rod and a lovely ride on the way back in.

Tom


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

um yeh well WOW :shock:


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done Rod , great fish mate!!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey rod
super sweet flix n pix.
awesome run on the mackerels..in-sane.. ;-)

keep em coming
wayne


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

hey rod

nice work, great fishing

i really like the way you show the wave in at the end . true waterman

keep it up


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work Rod , nice bag

Cheers


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

hey rod

nice work, great fishing

i really like the way you show the wave in at the end . true waterman

keep it up


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Vid Rod and nice catch mate.

I reckon the Boats are getting worse lately -Fishing Frenzy mode kicks in. So many Agro Boats on Saturday - shouting at each other all trying to get a place on a very small reef.

Anyway Well done mate.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Rod,

How have you attached your optrix case to your PFD?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

DennisT said:


> I reckon the Boats are getting worse lately -Fishing Frenzy mode kicks in. So many Agro Boats on Saturday - shouting at each other all trying to get a place on a very small reef.


Its always been that way Dennis. I fished Palmy in the mid 80's as tween with my Dad from a boat and I remember it much as it is today. The biggest difference being that the most popular technique back then was to float out pillies with your line wrapped around pieces of Styrofoam as a float, when you got a hit the line would pull tight and cut through the foam leaving it to float away. On one particular day there was so much foam floating around it looked like it had been snowing. Agro was common too, it was at the boat ramp in Currumbin Creek that I first saw two grown men punching each other after an altercation on the water in regards to fishing the reef. Nothing has changed.....


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome stuff Rod!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

BIGKEV said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon the Boats are getting worse lately -Fishing Frenzy mode kicks in. So many Agro Boats on Saturday - shouting at each other all trying to get a place on a very small reef.
> ...


Saw a crapload of foam out there on sunday.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top Vid Rod. You def put on a show coming in, thanks mate. Good to see your persistence paid off. The first wave was a cracker, but the next one was quite funny we were all watching and rooting 4 you, honest. U R my pick to take out the palmy comp. I even caught a few runners on my poly yak.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Another great video Rod. When your Stealth goes over like that do you ever get water in the hatch or any damage to your rods inside the chute? Pretty sure that's a graphite-free zone though I could be wrong.

Should have left the run-in with the boaty in the clip 

Marty


----------



## Heath (Nov 15, 2006)

DennisT said:


> Great Vid Rod and nice catch mate.
> 
> I reckon the Boats are getting worse lately -Fishing Frenzy mode kicks in. So many Agro Boats on Saturday - shouting at each other all trying to get a place on a very small reef.
> 
> Anyway Well done mate.


There has always been a bit of reef rage at Palmy. As a keen stink boater I can say that a majority of comes from lack of common sense. Simply people anchor too close. What they don't understand is if you or they get a fish & you are anchored too close you stand the real chance of losing an anchor. I've cut off 2 other boats anchors in my time from them anchoring too close to me and the fish going around their rope. It cuts through it like a hot knife through butter. The second thing is the change in wind direction. More often than not when the wind swings, if you are anchored close together a once free patch of water is now 2 boats sitting on top of each other.

What many don't seem to realise is that if you get out there early you don't have the issue. It's usually the guys who have gentlemans hours that try and motor into the pack & get told in no uncertain terms to move.

I've also had a few run in's with a few kayakers aswell. I don't understand the need to slip 5m out from my boat while I'm at anchor, only to get a hit and the fish to tangle all my lines and then for the fellow to get dragged into me as the fish runs underneath the boat.... just saying.

I also realize the yakers also have issues such as the above with boats not giving you guys a wide berth. There is no need for it.

Just some common sense would alleviate a lot of the agro.

Anyway... that some great fishing there. I think I'm actually getting closer than ever in getting a yak. The thought of a very quick cleanup is very appealing rather than the hour or so it takes now cleaning the boat.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Agree with you mate.

Been a while since we have had crowds so gotta adjust to not having as much free space.

I also recognize that it is only a small minority of boaties and kayakers who act the fool so yeah some common sense would go down well....


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

classic.
I like the wipeout footage, and another stonker fish at that ;-) 
I'm beginning to think these stealths are the way forward.!
wayne


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

You boys are killing it. Well done. It's funny how you feel the rollers out at palmy much more than other reefs even when the swell isn't that big.

What's your thoughts on the optrix case? I need a new case for a 5s. Big kev you got one too? Where can you buy them?


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Rod

You are a legend mate, I think Salti has packed his Spanish chalk board away, you guys are catching them faster than he can count and write. Well done, lovely video as well.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I really like the optrix case so far. I got mine online direct from optrix. Definitely leash it as the mounts just don't feel secure. I have a 5 and I think I can get interchangeable lenses for it to reduce the fish eye in photos.

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Never said I was worried about the fish eye view. Rod seemed a little concerned, and he does catch the odd fish. What's your strike rate? Trips:fish?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Re the Optrix case, not sure how these compare but saw it on COTD. I've got an iPhone4 so of no use to me but may be a solution for those with an iPhone5

http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/eve...let-hd-2-iphone-5-case-outdoor-package-243541

Marty


----------

